# weekend plans?



## Garry

I believe Sophie and I will be up for the breeze on Sunday. Gotta test out the new TSG jackplate!!! 
What time we meeting at JB's??


----------



## costefishnt

1130

but we (ISF crew) usually meet somewhere in between @1030 for the first couple of beers. My son is ready for his first few beers at 6...dont ya think?


----------



## tojo

Im gonna try to swing by...wanna see the new boat...


----------



## Garry

We'll see ya there Tony, we still gotta pay our dues for MCA! ;D [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## phishphood

We'll be out there somewhere. Beers at the ready


----------



## tojo

> We'll see ya there Tony, we still gotta pay our dues for MCA! ;D [smiley=40s.gif]


Yea! My last day of vacation too!!!!


----------



## beavis

> My son is ready for his first few beers at 6...dont ya think?


Your son can't drink.  Then who is going to drive the boat back, take it out of the water, drive yur drunk azz home??? ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

I might go by JBs on Saturday :-[


----------



## Guest

> My son is ready for his first few beers at 6...dont ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Your son can't drink.  Then who is going to drive the boat back, take it out of the water, drive yur drunk azz home??? ;D
Click to expand...

Isn't it great to have a son of age.


----------



## costefishnt

sad part is he is only 6


----------



## tojo

> sad part is he is only 6


Just scribble a "1" in front of the "6" no problem.

Its kinda like the old days when you could turn an "F" to a "B" with a couple of quick pen strokes


----------



## Guest

If anyone needs someone to fish with Tomm. Give me A call (321)302-8539


----------



## orlgheenoer

I am getting ready to prep my boat for selling. 

And thats allot of work now, POS STEERING:angryman:

Tiller on new boat:y:


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I am getting ready to prep my boat for selling.
> 
> And thats allot of work now, POS STEERING:angryman:
> 
> Tiller on new boat:y:



LMAO, That wont be the last one you wear out. Just think of it as a validation that you used the heck out of it.


----------



## phishphood

Fishing was a little slow today, but test driving the new LT25 sure made it worth the trip. Curtis, thanks for the opportunity. That boat eats up chop and wakes like nobody's business. All I can say is WOW!. CG has put together a winner here. Searching the couch cushoins now for some extra coin.


----------



## tojo

Yea, good time! My kids did better fishing off the dock at JB's than I did all day! The LT25 was sweet! A well planned rig for sure. Highlights for me were the combo jack plate/TNT and custom tilt wheel with knobby. It handled the chop well and responded to turns nicely. I like it!


----------



## Garry

We had a blast today!!! It was good seein everyone again today. Curtis and Tony----------->Thanks again!

That boat is just awesome, it handles like a dream. I'm just glad I wasn't the first to put a scratch/dent in it!

*THE BOAT AND THE MAN:*


----------

